# BLACK DEATH ALL STARS summer tour



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey yall, i ply in a anarcho-punk-blue-grass type band called black death all stars and we are working on booking a huge summer tour in the EVENTS forum on here.

if you are interested, hers a link to the thread: http://squattheplanet.com/where/events/10543-black-death-all-stars-summer-fuckin-tour-mother-fucker


you can hear us here: Black Death All Stars on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 23, 2010)

hah...wearing your patch right now on my daisy dukes.........got it at a cali show...


----------



## bote (Mar 24, 2010)

if you are interested in playing Austin instead of that unbooked date in Dallas, I could maybe help out. Don't know if that works logistically either, just putting it out there.

Great music by the way, thanks for posting dates, I will definitely try to see a show somewhere


----------



## brobro! (Mar 24, 2010)

if yer comin through nashville you could probably play little hamilton


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH (Mar 25, 2010)

little hamilton doesn't like us i don't htink

ive tried to book a few shows in nashville (thats where i grew up) and it always sucks or dead-ends. 
once we played at the spring water to the opening band and thier girlfriends.


----------



## brobro! (Mar 26, 2010)

eh, yea little hamilton can suck sometimes


----------

